

Sell yourself with open source, generating infinite money. - renas
https://github.com/renasboy/canistro

======
rachelbythebay
This is very peculiar. There are no "trap"s and no "|| exit 1" type constructs
in that installer script. What happens if something fails or is aborted?

~~~
renas
Hi,

this is true.

however what the install script does is what we usually do manually it is just
time saving.

I am still working in the documentation but I could not resist sending it out.

Thanks for your remark, will work on it.

~~~
renas
Quick update: Just added a simple trap function to clean the installation in
case of failure, however once again this is designed for geeks to install. If
you want to just use it go to the online version on canistro.linuxforme.com

------
PaulHoule
love the headline...

~~~
renas
thanks, love it too, open for suggestions :-D

